# Becoming a Vegatarian or "Pescetarian"



## blindpassion (Oct 4, 2007)

(Pescetarian: a vegetarian that eats fish)

So, I am thinking about becoming a pescetarian, possibly for good or as a stepping stone to becoming a vegetarian. 

For anyone who is either of these, why did you do it and what changes did you notice in your body, energy levels, skin, emotions... overall, what did you notice? and is it still working for you?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 4, 2007)

I started off as a pescetarian about 8 years ago and finally went vegetarian about 3 years ago. I didn't notice a huge difference in my overall energy levels or anything like that but then I still eat a lot of crap too! Most of the time however I am a healthy eater. I guess my weight has been easier to keep down since I stopped eating meat...quorn and tofu etc is pretty low fat. I did it for ethical reasons - just didn't want to be a part of the requirement to slaughter millions of animals just to feed us when there's other food out there. It still works for me very well, I've not had any problems at all and am proud to be veggie! And pleased I've actually stuck to something because I believe in it. Do it, you won't regret it! You can always go back if it's not working for you


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 5, 2007)

I went lacto-ovo vegetarian 5.5 years ago. I made the decision because:

1. I had wanted to go veggie for YEAR but my mom wanted me to wait until I stopped growing, lol
2. I never was a big meat eater
3. I didn't like the idea of eating animals
4. I thought it'd be a healthy change in my diet
5. At work a month-long project of mine was photoshopping, cataloging, and building a shopping cart for a website that sold machines for people that were home butchers. Thinking of the actual process animal flesh goes through before it becomes sausage turned my stomach after weeks of the project.

So, I made the choice and it was suprisingly easy! I was lax about it at first, because I didn't realize how many animal products are in things you wouldn't think they'd be in. [Like piggy fat is in marshmallows, gummi bears, jell-o, and twinkies! Or chicken fat is in vegetable soup!]

But then I started reading labels and learned all the terminology for animal ingredients that sound like chemicals. I even went so far as to stop using cosmetics that have animal ingredients in them (other than beeswax, as I still consume honey) or test on animals. I also gave up leather. Not all vegetarians give up things like that, but I'm nutso about certain things, haha.

Anyway, at first I felt like I could breathe easier and I felt lighter! Then I started to feel laggy. It was because I wasn't getting all the nutrients I needed.

So, I started eating whole foods, organics, etc... I also found a great vegan multi-vitamin that has lots of vitamins that are especially difficult for vegetarians to get. (Iron, B, Protien...)

Now I feel very energized, happy, and healthy. Yeah I sometimes wish I could eat a chicken sandwich, but then I just go buy a veggie chicken alternative and my craving is satisfied.

I just remind myself that everything I do is a choice. Currently I don't eat meat, but I remind myself that I can always change that. To me, knowing I have an option makes me feel like I have food freedoms, not food restrictions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck in your decision!


----------



## lobsteriffic (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been a lacto-ovo vegetarian for 9.5 years now. I decided to eat this way because of moral/ethical concerns. At first I was eating waaaay too many carbs and felt sluggish, but now I make sure to balance carbs out with veggie protein sources and healthy fat.

Honestly it's just a way of living for me now and it's been almost a decade and I don't even remember what meat tastes like. And over the last 9 years I've seen TREMENDOUS improvement in the "fake" meat (soy) food options that are available.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been "fish-otarian" for something like 14 years now, stopped eating meat for all reasons, did absolutely not feel any difference in mood, energy etc, discovered that I love vegetables , food and cooking, and I probably eat healthier than most people. My partner also stopped eating meat after a while and our son is born vegetarian, has never eaten meat, and doesn't understand how anyone can eat animals. He is 6 years old and very tall for his age, without being skinny, so there's really nothing to worry about there. He's never sick, and so on. Lately, a new reason came up not to eat meat: producing meat means that a lot of carbon-dioxide and methane goes into our atmosphere and causes climate change!


----------



## pahblov (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a pescetarian,  and have been for about four years. When I first started, I became anemic, but it turns out that it actually had nothing to do with the decrease in iron in my diet. (I guess you could say it did, but even after supplements, nothing really alleviated it.) I would just say, make sure you eat lots of nuts, and make sure you have good iron and protein replacements in your diet!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 6, 2007)

Vegetarian for almost 10 years. I can't vouch for much of it, because I was 12-13 when I began, so I had all the good life changes for me, but it's worked out fine. I eat well (I also cook). Here's the keys.

-Make sure you actually fulfill all your nutrient needs. You can eat a "vegetarian" diet of just cheese, bread, and fries, but that isn't healthy.
-I would make sure you have no food allergies, like soy. I believe it's very difficult to be vegetarian without soy in your life.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been a vegetarian for 5 years now, and though it was difficult in the beginning, with time, it becomes a lifestyle. Meat isn't perceived as food anymore. Tofu, soy, fish (for pescaterians), nuts, and as we all know fruits and vegetables SHOULD be incorporated into your diet. Eating poorly can cause blood problems, fainting, yellow saggy skin, weakness, and so on.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I started off as a pescetarian about 8 years ago and finally went vegetarian about 3 years ago. I didn't notice a huge difference in my overall energy levels or anything like that but then I still eat a lot of crap too! Most of the time however I am a healthy eater. I guess my weight has been easier to keep down since I stopped eating meat...quorn and tofu etc is pretty low fat. I did it for ethical reasons - just didn't want to be a part of the requirement to slaughter millions of animals just to feed us when there's other food out there. It still works for me very well, I've not had any problems at all and am proud to be veggie! And pleased I've actually stuck to something because I believe in it. Do it, you won't regret it! You can always go back if it's not working for you_

 
Thanks for the support! I'm glad to hear it's worked out for you, I'm definitely a strong believer in not slaughtering animals on mass, part of the reason I am trying this lifestyle out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I went lacto-ovo vegetarian 5.5 years ago. I made the decision because:

1. I had wanted to go veggie for YEAR but my mom wanted me to wait until I stopped growing, lol
2. I never was a big meat eater
3. I didn't like the idea of eating animals
4. I thought it'd be a healthy change in my diet
5. At work a month-long project of mine was photoshopping, cataloging, and building a shopping cart for a website that sold machines for people that were home butchers. Thinking of the actual process animal flesh goes through before it becomes sausage turned my stomach after weeks of the project.

So, I made the choice and it was suprisingly easy! I was lax about it at first, because I didn't realize how many animal products are in things you wouldn't think they'd be in. [Like piggy fat is in marshmallows, gummi bears, jell-o, and twinkies! Or chicken fat is in vegetable soup!]

But then I started reading labels and learned all the terminology for animal ingredients that sound like chemicals. I even went so far as to stop using cosmetics that have animal ingredients in them (other than beeswax, as I still consume honey) or test on animals. I also gave up leather. Not all vegetarians give up things like that, but I'm nutso about certain things, haha.

Anyway, at first I felt like I could breathe easier and I felt lighter! Then I started to feel laggy. It was because I wasn't getting all the nutrients I needed.

So, I started eating whole foods, organics, etc... I also found a great vegan multi-vitamin that has lots of vitamins that are especially difficult for vegetarians to get. (Iron, B, Protien...)

Now I feel very energized, happy, and healthy. Yeah I sometimes wish I could eat a chicken sandwich, but then I just go buy a veggie chicken alternative and my craving is satisfied.

I just remind myself that everything I do is a choice. Currently I don't eat meat, but I remind myself that I can always change that. To me, knowing I have an option makes me feel like I have food freedoms, not food restrictions. 

Good luck in your decision!_

 
Wow this post was really inspiring, thankyou. I am trying this out for most of the reasons that you did, I am against eating animals and feel not good about myself when I do, and I really hope to bring a healthy change to my diet. Thanks for your info on the pig fat and chicken fat in certain foods, I have a lot to learn. I don't use cosmetics or products that test on animals or leather, everything I have is fake fur and faux leather. I eat a lot of fruits and vegis and protein through fish, so I know thats good for me, I don't eat many carbs either... only what I need. So hopefully this works out, Im not promising myself, I'm just doing it on a trial basis for a few months to see how my body feels and how things go for me. Thanks for your help! it means a lot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lobsteriffic* 

 
_I've been a lacto-ovo vegetarian for 9.5 years now. I decided to eat this way because of moral/ethical concerns. At first I was eating waaaay too many carbs and felt sluggish, but now I make sure to balance carbs out with veggie protein sources and healthy fat.

Honestly it's just a way of living for me now and it's been almost a decade and I don't even remember what meat tastes like. And over the last 9 years I've seen TREMENDOUS improvement in the "fake" meat (soy) food options that are available._

 
Thanks for this post! You're right, too many carbs doesnt help the situation, I eat the recomended amount of fruits and vegis a day, so I think I'm good to go, and also proteins, and only a small amount of carbs. I'm glad to hear this has worked for you, it's great to see other people succeeding in this lifestyle. Thanks again.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamqueen1* 

 
_I have been "fish-otarian" for something like 14 years now, stopped eating meat for all reasons, did absolutely not feel any difference in mood, energy etc, discovered that I love vegetables , food and cooking, and I probably eat healthier than most people. My partner also stopped eating meat after a while and our son is born vegetarian, has never eaten meat, and doesn't understand how anyone can eat animals. He is 6 years old and very tall for his age, without being skinny, so there's really nothing to worry about there. He's never sick, and so on. Lately, a new reason came up not to eat meat: producing meat means that a lot of carbon-dioxide and methane goes into our atmosphere and causes climate change!_

 
This was a great post, congrats on your son, that's a great accomplishment... he's really got a good headstart over everyone else now as far as diet goes, and thats a hard thing to teach a child. My parents never taught me good eating habits when I was young, my dad is overweight and has a horrible diet, it wasnt until my early teenager years that my mom started getting on me about diet, but at that time I had such a bad diet that I didnt want to listen to her, but as I've got into my late teens I've taken a much healthier approach to my life and eat a lot more of what I should, I havent eaten fast food in almost a year. Since I've started experimenting with this I have cooked 99 percent of the time, trying new recipes and making everything myself, with lots of vegis... and am really loving it. Thanks for this post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_I'm a pescetarian, and have been for about four years. When I first started, I became anemic, but it turns out that it actually had nothing to do with the decrease in iron in my diet. (I guess you could say it did, but even after supplements, nothing really alleviated it.) I would just say, make sure you eat lots of nuts, and make sure you have good iron and protein replacements in your diet!_

 
Thanks so much, I am going to go to a nutritionist and talk to them about things I need to be eating and things I shouldn't be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And also vitamins that I should be taking.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Vegetarian for almost 10 years. I can't vouch for much of it, because I was 12-13 when I began, so I had all the good life changes for me, but it's worked out fine. I eat well (I also cook). Here's the keys.

-Make sure you actually fulfill all your nutrient needs. You can eat a "vegetarian" diet of just cheese, bread, and fries, but that isn't healthy.
-I would make sure you have no food allergies, like soy. I believe it's very difficult to be vegetarian without soy in your life._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes I know what you mean... don't overdue the carbs and fats haha, thankfully, thats not the type of diet I have at this point in my life, I am all about fruits, vegetables, protein and then the carbs in moderation, I have very little carbs in my diet. Thanks for the allergy comment, I've never been alergic to anything before so this has never crossed my mind, but I'll watch out for it, thanks again.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I've been a vegetarian for 5 years now, and though it was difficult in the beginning, with time, it becomes a lifestyle. Meat isn't perceived as food anymore. Tofu, soy, fish (for pescaterians), nuts, and as we all know fruits and vegetables SHOULD be incorporated into your diet. Eating poorly can cause blood problems, fainting, yellow saggy skin, weakness, and so on._

 
Thanks for this post. Yep I'm definitely incorperating a TON of vegetables and fruit into my diet, I am trying to improve my lifestyle and body overall, so there would be no point of being a "all carb eating vegetarian" haha. Thanks again


----------



## ratmist (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been a pescetarian for about three and a half years.  I did it because my boyfriend, now husband, had been a vegetarian (ovo/lacto-ish but will not touch cheese for phobic reasons and opts for soy unless there is no other option) at the time I started, for four years.  We both got sick of having to plan two evening meals at a time - one with meat and one without.  I tried to be a strict vegetarian but I missed the fish too much.  I live in Scotland so fresh fish is very easy to get.  

I eat fish once a week on average, usually sliced smoked salmon (Irish or Scottish), smoked mackerel (Scottish), or more rarely, hot smoked trout (usually French).  The reason I add the nations to this is because I try to be conscious about the environmental consequences of my food.   I do not buy cod or salmon unless it's line-caught, for example.  I try to buy locally sourced organic, and failing that, always organic. 

That being said, in the past years I've noticed:

1.  The digestion problems I had, including bloating, diarrhea, upset stomach and general malaise, disappeared.  This is probably because my diet is almost totally fresh vegetables and starchy foods like rice and pasta.  I always had problems digesting meat.  

2.  By eating fresh vegetables every day, my skin has stopped being too oily.  It's improved a lot.

3.  I gained a lot of weight (over 15 lbs) until I got the balance of portions correct.  I incorrectly assumed that I could eat whatever I wanted, in whatever portion I pleased, because of the new diet.  Holy hell that was stupid of me.  I corrected it and the weight dropped back to normal.  In other words, I have not lost weight as a result of the diet.

4.  I have a lot more energy and feel more energetic.  I don't know if this is because of the diet or because I exercise more now.  Probably a combination of both.

5.  It's cheaper.  In the UK, good meat is expensive.  Being a vegetarian is more frugal.  That being said, buying organic is always more expensive.  There are some local organic farms that deliver boxes of vegetables to people's doors for the same price as what they'd pay for the same amount of organic, non-local veg at the supermarket.  We're looking into this.

6.  I found it to be extremely hard in the States to be absolutely sure that meat is not in food when you go out to eat.  I recently visited family in the States and found that food can sometimes be classified as 'vegetarian' even if it has "meat seasoning" - that's bits of meat or just congealed fat used as seasoning.  I think it's sad that in some restaurants and regions (particularly in the South), seasoning now means meat, rather than herbs and spices alone.  Two rather amusing examples of this:

I went to a Mexican restuarant and ordered cheese enchiladas (my favourite!) and beans and rice and whatnot.  I asked the waiter if it was definitely no-meat in any of it, and he promised it was meat-free.  When it arrived, the sauce over the enchiladas had bits of beef tid-bits mixed in.  I complained and was told that it's still vegetarian - it's just a bit of seasoning.  

Second example:  my husband is Scottish and had never been to a drive-in like Sonic before.  We decided to 'culturize' him in Texas and get him a vegetarian burger.  We asked if they could do this and after a few moments we were told it'd be no problem.  They gave him a bun with two limp pieces of iceberg lettuce and a soggy tomato slice.  Maybe some mayo.  And they charged him as though it was a regular hamburger.  He wasn't pleased but we all laughed about it.  In the UK, what he got would've been known as a 'salad roll' and been extremely cheap, but full of things like cucumber slices, grated carrots and beetroot, salad leaves, onion slices, bell pepper slices, sliced raw mushrooms, raisons, sliced ribbons of cabbages...  the list goes on and on.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

  Thanks for the allergy comment, I've never been alergic to anything before so this has never crossed my mind, but I'll watch out for it, thanks again.  
 
Food allergies or intolerances seem to be popping up with my group of freinds. The latest is celiac (gluten intolerance).

You might want to put yourself on a multivitamin, too, and invest in some good recipes. You can find them online or buy a cookbook.

I don't eat out much, but it's gotten so much easier now than it was when I began. Readimade vegetarian stuff is becoming more popular, so it's easier to have a "normal" fatty, salty diet.

I also recommend talking to a nutritionist and maybe even keeping a log of what you're eating and what you're getting out of your food for a bit. I've done that before to make sure I'm getting enough calories and the proper amounts of vitamins


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Food allergies or intolerances seem to be popping up with my group of freinds. The latest is celiac (gluten intolerance).

You might want to put yourself on a multivitamin, too, and invest in some good recipes. You can find them online or buy a cookbook.

I don't eat out much, but it's gotten so much easier now than it was when I began. Readimade vegetarian stuff is becoming more popular, so it's easier to have a "normal" fatty, salty diet.

I also recommend talking to a nutritionist and maybe even keeping a log of what you're eating and what you're getting out of your food for a bit. I've done that before to make sure I'm getting enough calories and the proper amounts of vitamins_

 
Thanks, yeah I'm definitely going to see a nutritionist and make sure I'm getting the vitamins that I need and all the nutrients I need from certain foods, I want to make the best of this diet and eat healthy to make my body better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive started to cook a lot more recently, trying to eat better things and include a lot of vegetables in my meals, I take my own lunches places instead of eating out, all those little things seem to count, I'm feeling really good about everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I've been a pescetarian for about three and a half years. I did it because my boyfriend, now husband, had been a vegetarian (ovo/lacto-ish but will not touch cheese for phobic reasons and opts for soy unless there is no other option) at the time I started, for four years. We both got sick of having to plan two evening meals at a time - one with meat and one without. I tried to be a strict vegetarian but I missed the fish too much. I live in Scotland so fresh fish is very easy to get. 

I eat fish once a week on average, usually sliced smoked salmon (Irish or Scottish), smoked mackerel (Scottish), or more rarely, hot smoked trout (usually French). The reason I add the nations to this is because I try to be conscious about the environmental consequences of my food. I do not buy cod or salmon unless it's line-caught, for example. I try to buy locally sourced organic, and failing that, always organic. 

That being said, in the past years I've noticed:

1. The digestion problems I had, including bloating, diarrhea, upset stomach and general malaise, disappeared. This is probably because my diet is almost totally fresh vegetables and starchy foods like rice and pasta. I always had problems digesting meat. 

2. By eating fresh vegetables every day, my skin has stopped being too oily. It's improved a lot.

3. I gained a lot of weight (over 15 lbs) until I got the balance of portions correct. I incorrectly assumed that I could eat whatever I wanted, in whatever portion I pleased, because of the new diet. Holy hell that was stupid of me. I corrected it and the weight dropped back to normal. In other words, I have not lost weight as a result of the diet.

4. I have a lot more energy and feel more energetic. I don't know if this is because of the diet or because I exercise more now. Probably a combination of both.

5. It's cheaper. In the UK, good meat is expensive. Being a vegetarian is more frugal. That being said, buying organic is always more expensive. There are some local organic farms that deliver boxes of vegetables to people's doors for the same price as what they'd pay for the same amount of organic, non-local veg at the supermarket. We're looking into this.

6. I found it to be extremely hard in the States to be absolutely sure that meat is not in food when you go out to eat. I recently visited family in the States and found that food can sometimes be classified as 'vegetarian' even if it has "meat seasoning" - that's bits of meat or just congealed fat used as seasoning. I think it's sad that in some restaurants and regions (particularly in the South), seasoning now means meat, rather than herbs and spices alone. Two rather amusing examples of this:

I went to a Mexican restuarant and ordered cheese enchiladas (my favourite!) and beans and rice and whatnot. I asked the waiter if it was definitely no-meat in any of it, and he promised it was meat-free. When it arrived, the sauce over the enchiladas had bits of beef tid-bits mixed in. I complained and was told that it's still vegetarian - it's just a bit of seasoning. 

Second example: my husband is Scottish and had never been to a drive-in like Sonic before. We decided to 'culturize' him in Texas and get him a vegetarian burger. We asked if they could do this and after a few moments we were told it'd be no problem. They gave him a bun with two limp pieces of iceberg lettuce and a soggy tomato slice. Maybe some mayo. And they charged him as though it was a regular hamburger. He wasn't pleased but we all laughed about it. In the UK, what he got would've been known as a 'salad roll' and been extremely cheap, but full of things like cucumber slices, grated carrots and beetroot, salad leaves, onion slices, bell pepper slices, sliced raw mushrooms, raisons, sliced ribbons of cabbages... the list goes on and on._

 

Thankyou so much for this post. ALL of this information was very helpful. I don't think I'm going to have a problem with portion sizes, because Ive looked into whats considered a portion for certain foods (example, 1 1/4 cups of cereal is a portion), or so they tell me, its less then I ate before but honestly I don't notice, and it feels good to know I'm only eating because I need to, not because I'm bored, or just for the sake of eating. I agree about the eating out, theres is meat in almost EVERYTHING, it's ridiculous... but hopefully I'll be able to find places that are good with vegetarian food in my neighborhood, but as of now I cook A LOT, lots of recipes from the internet.

Thanks for your information and support


----------



## ratmist (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thankyou so much for this post. ALL of this information was very helpful. I don't think I'm going to have a problem with portion sizes, because Ive looked into whats considered a portion for certain foods (example, 1 1/4 cups of cereal is a portion), or so they tell me, its less then I ate before but honestly I don't notice, and it feels good to know I'm only eating because I need to, not because I'm bored, or just for the sake of eating. I agree about the eating out, theres is meat in almost EVERYTHING, it's ridiculous... but hopefully I'll be able to find places that are good with vegetarian food in my neighborhood, but as of now I cook A LOT, lots of recipes from the internet.

Thanks for your information and support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know how you get on with your new diet!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 17, 2008)

Time for an update to this post!

Thankyou everyone who gave me such great advice back in the day,
I have been a dedicated pescetarian since October 5th, 2007.
And I wouldn't change a thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's been an amazing change and I'm so glad I did it!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 19, 2008)

Get the book Diet For A Small Planet, its in all the libraries, its the best book on food combining for complete proteins on a non-violent diet. It's been around for a good 30 years, and also has great recipes and is always getting updated.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 22, 2008)

What a great accomplishment,Blindpassion! I am hoping to become Pescetarian myself. I haven't eaten beef for 5 months (and don't miss it one bit!) and Pork for about a month (again, I don't miss the greasiness!). 
I eat a lot of Morningstar brand foods and more beans. 
Chicken is going to be tough to give up. Turkey- I think I could do it once I've been pork free for a little longer. 

My problem is, is that my Fiance- a man- wants his meat and potatos!
I don't mind cooking it for him- I just won't eat it- but it makes things in the house more complicated. Any advices on this?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_What a great accomplishment,Blindpassion! I am hoping to become Pescetarian myself. I haven't eaten beef for 5 months (and don't miss it one bit!) and Pork for about a month (again, I don't miss the greasiness!). 
I eat a lot of Morningstar brand foods and more beans. 
Chicken is going to be tough to give up. Turkey- I think I could do it once I've been pork free for a little longer. 

My problem is, is that my Fiance- a man- wants his meat and potatos!
I don't mind cooking it for him- I just won't eat it- but it makes things in the house more complicated. Any advices on this?_

 
Congrats! Thats a HUGE start, you're well on your way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beans are a really great replacement for meat. Chicken is what I miss the most, I always just tell myself Im not eating chicken for animal rights purposes, but its definitely the thing I think about the most. Try and cut it out gradually, if you have it three times a week, cut it down to two, etc... until you'll get to the point where you really don't crave it anymore (theres where I am now). 

Its definitely hard when you have other family members who still eat meat
I think its about finding a balance definitely,
Look up some good pescetarian and vegetarian recipes online and start trying them out, and believe me, once you find some really good ones, it wont feel like you're not eating meat anymore. And if you can find some really hearty vegetarian meals to have a few times a week (like vegetarian chilli) your fiance wont notice as much that hes eating less meat. 

Cutting it out of your life gradually is a really good way to end your meat consumption. One thing you will definitely appreciate is the food costs! Not eating meat has cut HUNDREDS of dollars a month off of our household food bill. It's definitely one of the perks, as well as feeling better about yourself! Its totally a personal choice though, so just take it slow and see how you feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck hilly!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 22, 2008)

I was a pescetarian/vegetarian for about 8 years, starting when I was about 12.  Honestly the reason I did it was to lose weight...and it kinda snowballed into an eating disorder.  Anyway...I was a really good pescetarian, as I loved fish (and still do) and at the same time a really bad one, too.  I never had a problem missing meat so I was able to stick to the diet just fine.  But I had trouble making sure I was getting the proper nutrients.  My diet wasn't very well balanced (as people with eating disorders have horrific diets) so I was sick...A LOT.  Once I started eating meat again, I was able to balance myself out, so I guess it wasn't for me.  Good luck and my best advice is to find a good multi-vitamin!


----------



## ratmist (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_What a great accomplishment,Blindpassion! I am hoping to become Pescetarian myself. I haven't eaten beef for 5 months (and don't miss it one bit!) and Pork for about a month (again, I don't miss the greasiness!). 
I eat a lot of Morningstar brand foods and more beans. 
Chicken is going to be tough to give up. Turkey- I think I could do it once I've been pork free for a little longer. 

My problem is, is that my Fiance- a man- wants his meat and potatos!
I don't mind cooking it for him- I just won't eat it- but it makes things in the house more complicated. Any advices on this?_

 
Occasionally what hits me is a craving for bacon.  A lot of my vegetarian/vegan friends have fallen off the wagon, so to speak, due to a random craving for bacon.  Even my husband, who is rabidly anti-meat, once phoned me up with a quietly sad voice saying, "I feel so guilty.  I'm sitting in a bagel shop, having eaten bacon on a bagel.  And ohmygod it was sooo good.  But I feel soooo bad!"  Etc.  

Anyway, as for cooking, all I can say is that cooking for two different diets is a pain in the ass.  That was half the reason I gave up meat in the first place - I got tired of cooking two dinners whenever it was my turn to cook.  Get a vegetarian cookbook and see where/when you can simply add in something meaty (like adding a grilled chicken breast on the side, or a couple of sausages, etc) to satisfy your man's meat craving.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Apr 23, 2008)

Ive been lacto-ovo for about 4 years!!! I have sooooo much energy!!! and I just feel better about myself... I don't believe in eating animal flesh and people always say seafood isn't meat but if its animal flesh its meat! Its easier now because more restaurants cater to vegetarians not only that but the food tastes better. In the beginning you'll miss whatever your favorite "meat food" is for me it was cheeseburgers but after the first 2 weeks It became easier. As you change your diet your body's food desires will change. I used to hate yogurt, rice cakes and other healthy foods but now I LOVE THEM!!! Just be careful when it comes to eating pre-packaged veggie food like grillers and veggie "meats" because that stuff is HIGH in sodium.


----------



## sofabean (May 4, 2008)

i became a vegetarian cold turkey twice. i did it because i didn't want to eat meat anymore. i wasn't super picky about it though (like i didn't mind eating stuff that touched meat as long as it was cooked or stewed in it). anyway, i lost tons of weight which i don't know is necessarily healthy. you should definitely take vitamins especially b12 and b6 to make up for the protein you're missing from meat unless you eat a ton load of tofu or soy.


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

I was a vegan when I was younger. I just never liked the taste of meat nor did I like thought of animals suffering for our benefit. 
But I did it w/o research & ended up in the hopital. 

Now, i'm a pescetarian. It's much better for me. I hate the thought of eating meat (yuck). I won't wear fur or buy any products that test on animals. Every little bit we do helps.
Being pescetarian is right for me. I think it's wonderful ur going to a nutritionist to work with you. It's not difficult @ all. Good luck & keep me posted on how you feel


----------



## TheDiesel (May 6, 2008)

Wow, a lot of the posts in this thread have really helped me. I've been struggling to find a diet that would fit my needs. And I'm not much of a meat eater, and I really am looking forward to this. I already eat veggie burgers and meat substitutes, so that part will be easy. I do agree that chicken will be the hardest. BUT it'll be better for me.


----------



## blindpassion (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_Wow, a lot of the posts in this thread have really helped me. I've been struggling to find a diet that would fit my needs. And I'm not much of a meat eater, and I really am looking forward to this. I already eat veggie burgers and meat substitutes, so that part will be easy. I do agree that chicken will be the hardest. BUT it'll be better for me._

 

awee congrats! thats fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im into my 8th month of not eating any meat or chicken, only fish, and I wouldn't go back for a second. It was the best decision Ive ever made for myself


----------



## TheDiesel (May 8, 2008)

I do have a question.. Are there any good websites that have listings of foods on them? Some research sites? I'm on day 2 and so far so good. I just want to make sure I'm following everything correctly.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 8, 2008)

I've been a veggie since Jan 1 08 (new yrs resolution!)
I LOVE IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At first I had breakouts on my face, but thats normal for any drastic diet change, but now my skin is better than ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love my skin!
I've lost 4kg. (8.8lbs I think?) anyway, my BMI is still a little high, so its not like I couldnt do without it!
I hardly miss meat at all. i only miss the hugely over processed things that hardly seem like meat at all (like meatballs, or chicken nuggets) but its not like a craving or anything major 
I feel happier just knowing that no animals suffered for my eating habits. Honesty, why should an animal die just because I want something that (supposedly) tastes good? As soon as I got that into my head, I knew there was no turning back!

My reasons:
1. I wanted to eat healthier/eat more veggies (this was the no.1 reason that I first considering the switch)
2. The poor animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as soon as I became aware of all the cruelty and factory farms I just couldnt contribute to that any longer!
3. THE ENVIRONMENT! Beef farming alone makes a bigger impact on the environment than all the motor vehicles! THATS INSANE!!

Oh, and most people I think believe that people who "never really liked meat" usually become veggies. Nope, I used to love meat, I would always order steak at restaurants, I thought vegetarians were CRAZY, I'd hardly ever had veggie food in my life, etc etc. But I made the switch, and Im never looking back


----------



## frankenstain (May 19, 2008)

I've been vegetarian for about 10 years or so maybe longer. I didn't do it to "save the animals" or anything like that. I've just never been crazy about meat. Even when I ate meat as a young kid I wouldn't eat very much of it. I mean I wouldn't choose it. I just don't like the taste, smell or idea of it. For me going to the grocery and seeing dead cow legs everywhere is kind of surreal and gross. I don't know if that makes any sense. Maybe I'm just a natural vegetarian. Its not a struggle for me. As for health benefits I'm not sure. Personally I'm really overweight but I don't think thats because of what I eat (I don't overeat at all) I think it has more to do with no exercise and the medicine I'm on.


----------



## KikiB (May 20, 2008)

Pretty much right after I turned 13, I began the slow, gradual journey towards vegetarianism. I first cut out all red meats, then a year later pork (I did absolutely no research). During my junior year was when I cut chicken out-so I was a pescetarian then. And I mean big-I was eating a LOT of seafood, sometimes almost daily during the summer. Then about 6 months ago was the last time that I had seafood. I just quit cold-turkey because eating fish made me stink (even after showering) and well, fish+body stank=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I avoid leather whenever possible and have consciously tried to do so since I was 16. I also try to avoid animal ingredients in my body products-beeswax I tolerate more since it is from honey (I know, it's not vegan friendly, but I haven't gone vegan). But some of the hand soaps my store has have gelatin in them which is a HUGE no-no. The main reason why I went veg was because of graphic images of animal destruction that were on the evening news my 7th grade year-that and there were a couple of girls I had classes with who classified themselves as vegetarians. I couldn't stand eating something so cute...I love animals (I'm not a PETA type, but animals are cute).

My best advice to anybody considering it is to do the proper research, so that you can figure out not only what you can and cannot eat, but also recipes, vitamins you should take, and so forth. It's a lot easier in this day and age to go veg, because of the sheer amount of options out there, but still sometimes I don't have a whole ton. I work in a mall and we luckily have a Subway, but I can find a vegetarian-friendly (not always the healthiest though...) in almost any place.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (May 20, 2008)

I've been a vegetarian since I was 11, and I will be vegan before the end of August... I just need to find a vegan cheese that actually melts! I became one because I feel it's hypocritical to love animals and then support harming them, but I certainly don't look down on people who eat meat... I have respect for other people as long as they are respecting me as well.

If you're into cookbooks, I seriously recommend Veganomicon by Isa Chandra Moskowitz and Terry Hope Romero. Sure, you may not be vegan, but unless you have an allergy or a SERIOUS aversion to certain foods (for example, I will not eat bananas. I simply will not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you can eat anything in there! The recipes have indicators on them saying if all the ingredients can be found at a regular grocery store, or are gluten-free, take less than 45 minutes, and things like that. It's a MASSIVE book, and I think there really is something in there that everyone can like, even if it's not one of the more complicated recipes.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been a Pescetarian for almost a month now. It is pretty hard! Meat is everywhere and in every convinience meal around (other than just eating carbs). I think it's making me think outside the box so I don't starve to death or die of carb overload lol. 
I don't eat meats because it mentally freaks me out. I will be cooking, and all of a sudden the image of "this was a living, breathing on land animal not too long ago" grosses me out. lol. i have issues. I don't feel bad for fish tho. LOL. WHo knows...


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 19, 2009)

Good for you hilly! I've been a pescetarian for over a year now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best decision I ever made!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you ever crave meat? I havent eaten beef or pork in over a year- but chicken and turkey were the only things I ate. Now it's down to fish lol. 
I still cook meats for my husband. I don't care if he eats it. 
What are some of the benefits you have experienced?


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

ive been pescatarian for three years.
the only meat i ever crave is a cheeseburger. i never liked steak or pork, i used to eat a lot of chicken but i dont get cravings for it at all. i dont eat any meat or byproducts (like chicken stock, gelatin, etc.)
i cant really speak to the health benefits though i believe there are many. ive also done other things that have helped to clear up my skin and overall health besides just cutting out meat, but i feel and look (imo) better than ever.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Do you ever crave meat? I havent eaten beef or pork in over a year- but chicken and turkey were the only things I ate. Now it's down to fish lol. 
I still cook meats for my husband. I don't care if he eats it. 
What are some of the benefits you have experienced?_

 
Do I ever crave meat? Never. Sometimes I craved fried foods, since theres not much of that once you give up chicken, but then I just grab some fish and chips and my craving is done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel a lot healthier, I eat a lot better, I have much more energy, my whole body seems to be functioning the way it should be.

Its important that you replace meat with lots of veggies, beans, fish, a balanced diet... theres no point in becoming a pescetarian if you're going to eat spaghetti everynight haha, you know what I mean? Look up lots of vegetarian recipes (vegetarian chilli, vegetarian sloppy joes, quesadillas, etc) and lots of fish recipes, and you'll be on your way. You will feel much better after every meal knowing you've eaten healthy.

Try allrecipes.com, they have a great vegetarian section.


----------

